# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for October 2016

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*Very important*

*When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. Please, make sure you post here your attempts both failures and successes, this will make this post much more dynamic and it will make OpheliaBlue/Gab's winging delivering much easier. It will be very appreciated!


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Visit an art gallery. _(littlepooky04)_ 
*Basic Task ii* - Put both your hands into your pockets without expectation and pull em out - what is inside? _(RelaxAndDream)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Bring someone from at least 200 years ago to the present. Describe how they react to the present day world.  _(Spaceline)_ 
*Advanced Task ii* - Walk with your head.  _(Saizaphod)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Navigate through your dream, blind as a bat. Report what happened in the dream. How did you interact with your dream characters? What sense(s) did you use? _(IBeauty)_

----------


## FryingMan

Basic looks interesting!

----------


## Lang

Good luck, everyone!!  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

"Navigate through your dream, blind as a bat."

 I'll just have to find a girl DC to show me how  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

Advanced Task ii - Walk with your head. (Saizaphod) 

Do you mean walk along with it beside me? Holding it in my hands? Standing upside down?
I would not like holding my head in my hands  ::yddd::

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Had a shot Lucid tonight where I was able to complete one task. 


*Spoiler* for _advanced ll_: 



I find myself at the bus station next to my home. I think I entered the bus. My roommate and maybe another friend are there. I look out of the window and find myself at a completely different place. 'wait this is impossible!' I do several nose pinches and can breathe a little. I "bye" them and phase thru the side of the bus. Outside I walk/run next to the bus, still winking. After some meters I stop walking but still hover/slide next to the bus. Now I do a headstand and walk/slide with my head for some time. Then I turn around again and fly a little at same hight next to the bus. Looking now and then on to the bus and smiling and winking :-). After that I think I awoken before I could do another task.

----------


## PercyLucid

Good job on the chaining  :smiley:  And for everybody else... time to use your ears... your eye's gonna ain't help!

----------


## anderj101

Some good-looking ToTM's there! I'm gonna try and pull a rabbit out of my pocket.  :smiley:

----------


## RelicWraith

Oh, crud. I thought I unambiguously performed Basic Task II, but I failed to notice one had to use BOTH hands (I used only my left hand; busy using my right for other things). Hopefully, that's not too big an oversight for scoring this, but I'll let you be the judge...


*Spoiler* for _Relevant part_: 




Concurrently, I recalled the pocket task. I reached inside with my left, and felt something thin and flimsy. I pulled it out, and yep, it was a stick of of gum, the wrapping quite worn out. So, I unwrapped and chewed it, this being of the stronger mint variety. Just then, some other random food item got stuck in between. This distracted me enough to destabilize the environment. I tried hand rubbing, but the dream ended abruptly.




Link to journal entry: Log 520 - Reach In and Out and Other Assorted Stories - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## RelaxAndDream

again somehow just a short lucid but i was able to do the basic II


*Spoiler* for _Basic II_: 



after a short awakening i feel pretty awake so i turn on my side but try to stay conscious. i do a mix of mantra and ssild. i have the "planting thoughtseed" in my mind so i think of something and then let go and do my uncoscious the rest. it works and slowly a visual appear. i find myself in a floor with two doors. the visual quality is very bad. i try to open the door but find it to early and let it go. someone else is opening the door for me but there is just blackness behind. i walk a little around and try to chill until dreams form completely but maybe because of some insecurity or so i "wake up" in a FA or transition. 
i sit there after waking and think about to meditate a little. two guys sit next to me i know and start talking. i am irritated and after some time think this might be a dream. do a nosepinch but not (much?) air go thru. i am sitting on a terrace of a building and there is a terrace of the next building right next to us with maybe a meter between the buildings. on the other side there is a big white dog. diagonally a front and a back leg is broken/corrupt and it looks like the legs are entangled/crossed. to confirm this is a dream (i feel pretty sure) i let the dog levitate shortly. i stand up jump on to the other building and approach the edge of the building. its pretty high. i want to do basic II and i already feel some weight in my pockets. i seem to wear a jeans. without trying to expect whats in there i put both my hands simultaneously inside. a little disappointed i notice that in my left pocket there is my phone and in my right one are my keys [exactly as in waking life] i get both hands out, look at my phone and see that i got a new mail/message. i throw the keys down the building. i try to open the message but he display goes on and off. i grab with my right hand into my back pocket and again like in waking feel my purse but also some sweets. i put out the purse and also throw it down the building. i look at the sweets and notice that i have already a gum in my mouth (with mint flavor) i spit it out thinking that it doesnt taste too bad and put in a sweet inside. the other one i throw to the white dog whow eats it. i grab again in same pocket and get out some more sweets and give it another smaller brown dog too. i feel the dream destabilizing and because i dont remember another task am to slowly and to unfocused to do something against it and wake up.




so not that cool... maybe i will try again  ::D: 







> Oh, crud. I thought I unambiguously performed Basic Task II, but I failed to notice one had to use BOTH hands (I used only my left hand; busy using my right for other things). Hopefully, that's not too big an oversight for scoring this, but I'll let you be the judge...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Relevant part_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concurrently, I recalled the pocket task. I reached inside with my left, and felt something thin and flimsy. I pulled it out, and yep, it was a stick of of gum, the wrapping quite worn out. So, I unwrapped and chewed it, this being of the stronger mint variety. Just then, some other random food item got stuck in between. This distracted me enough to destabilize the environment. I tried hand rubbing, but the dream ended abruptly.
> ...



i said both hands because then there are more cool things that can appear but i dont mind if you call the goal counted  ::D:

----------


## Patience108

I have been thinking of folk I might want to summon from over 200 years ago ... ::hrm:: ...there's the obviouse ones Jesus and Buddha and Mary Magdelin - I wil have todo a search in a mo to make sure others I am thinking of we're not here on earth since 200 years ...oh I spose it could be one of my actual blood ancestors too ::alien::

----------


## Sensei

Some cool ones this month. Might try them.  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

Didn't make a chain but nice & early still: Basic II success: 

*Spoiler* for _basic II success_: 



I get lucid and I find myself in an internal corridor of a large building, like a hospital.  I start walking down the corridor and think of TOTM.   I recall pocket summon without expectation.  I stick both my hands into each front pocket, at first I feel nothing and get concerned,  but keep digging right down to the bottom and feel something on the right side and *pull out a small handful of small coins* (lego-sized),  I'm digging through them looking at them with my left hand and turn a corner at a T intersection to the right and ask a man sitting at a small table on my right what they are, the coins are barely large enough to hold just the number on the front, I see "5"'s and "2"s.   The coins seem to be getting smaller and smaller.  The man answers "that's 5 drachma."  I shake his hand but miss the grip and he's shaking my fingers, I hate that, I'm trying to adjust to get a full hand grip but after a few tries I give up on it and move on. * I try to think of bonus but I come up with last month's, hatch from an egg, "screw that!" I think and move on.*  Next I'm outside and appreciating the bright vivid blue skies and daylight and trees, it's an amazing high def vivid scene.  There are people sitting in chairs talking and I come across a girl in a (green?) shirt with short brown hair, I goose her briefly and lean down put my face next to hers and wait for her to stop talking to kiss her, she sort of tails off her talking with "mm, well, ok" like she's grudgingly agreeing to kiss me.  Quick kiss, the dream holds, I squat down on the ground next to her and keep looking around.  Then she unexpectedly leans down to me and kisses me, we stand up, entangled, things get hot, I want sex at that point, I start undressing both of us,   then the dream fades.





DJ entry

----------


## Lang

Keep up the great work everyone!!  ::D: 

Here: Basic i: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...-1-2016-77779/
Here: Basic: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...6-notes-77741/

I've personally done the blind kind of task in a lucid dream at least twice before. However, I wanted to investigate this further. In one dream that I have had before, I could hear what was going on around me while the sound was echoing back to me. Also, I could feel the dream character's presence by feeling the air displaced on my skin.  So, this is the dream that prompted this bonus- http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...27-2016-75000/
I really have no time to post the summaries to these dreams.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Keep up the great work everyone!! 
> 
> Here: Basic i: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...-1-2016-77779/
> Here: Basic: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...6-notes-77741/
> 
> I've personally done the blind kind of task in a lucid dream at least twice before. However, I wanted to investigate this further. In one dream that I have had before, I could hear what was going on around me while the sound was echoing back to me. Also, I could feel the dream character's presence by feeling the air displaced on my skin.  So, this is the dream that prompted this bonus- http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...27-2016-75000/
> I really have no time to post the summaries to these dreams.



one ordinary user of this forum is not capable of reading your DJ entry´s. this is too bad... too bad!

----------


## gab

Basic - reach in a pocket and pull something out - success

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/october-totm-77848/





> I spent the whole time looking for and getting me some. At some point I said "oh I better do the totm". I remembered it has to be both hands. My right one went in my pocket while left one got stuck a bit on the top of the pocket. I reached in and pulled out two ends to the string thing that my pants have. Kinda like a tie. My right hand also pulled out small crumbed piece of paper. I realized I have my black pants on and I thought that's about right.



Kinda disappointed, I expected something better. Funny thought coz I didn't wear those pants in years and I don't ever remember having those ends of the string in a pocket.





> I spent a large chunk of the dream in dark trying to make it bright with some success. But unfortunately I do that in almost every dream.



 Yeah, no credit for this, haha. This is more of a negative thing in my dreams than a skill.







> one ordinary user of this forum is not capable of reading your DJ entry´s. this is too bad... too bad!







> I really have no time to post the summaries to these dreams.



If we can't read the DJ folowing posted links, relevant parts of the dream (the TOTM part) have to be posted here in this thread for the credit to be given.

----------


## Lang

Sorry for the grammar.  :Sad:  Sorry. Dealing with personal hell offline.  I almost had some good Lucid dreams last night, none of them were Task of the month worthy. Wilds.

----------


## FryingMan

> I spent the whole time looking for and getting me some.



Yeah, you go, girl!

----------


## Lang

I'm Looking forward to attempting both of the Advanced Task i and ii if I have time too.  ::D:  I could have done one last night but, I was more concerned about other things.  :wink2:

----------


## woblybil

> I spent the whole time looking for and getting me some.



If you got yourself some you did better than me! And just look at all those wings (but not for me!)
I spent the whole dream climbing a frozen mountain and by the time I realized it was a dream it was over  ::yddd::

----------


## Patience108

Attempted Basic Task of putting hands in pockets and see what comes out a few times  - without expectation - in Lucid this morning. First time I had some keys in my hand ...but I had had those in before so didn't count it ...next they were empty and after being empty again I moved on  :smiley:  

Will try that one again soon  ::huh::  ::whyme::  :Big laugh: anyway nice tobe lucid and had some good chats with DC after that  :smiley:

----------


## RelicWraith

Pretty sure I bagged Advanced Task II. There was a moment of confusion on what "walk with your head" meant. I'm thinking this should be clarified to "on your head" for future reference.


*Spoiler* for _Relevant part_: 



 	Just remembered the "walk with your head" task. Wait, so am I supposed to walk "using" my head, or walk around while carrying my (presumably detached) head?  I settled on the former and hoped for the best. So, I started by attempting a handstand. Couldn't manage it, so I just layed on my back. Tried moving with my head, though it just felt as if I were floating backwards. With some concentration, I eventually noticed my hair actually formed into a pair of legs. Heh, what? Moved around back and forth on these flimsy limbs for a minute or so before the dream collapsed.




Link to journal entry: Log 526 - Hair Legs and Other Assorted Stories - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Lang

I think that I completed the task okay. I went back a little more than 200 years to 1816. 


*Spoiler* for _Advanced Lucid Task i_: 




Date 10/7/2016 
Time log starting time 12:58 am
The supplements that you took before bed: Never.
Dream total recall:7
Total Lucid recall:1

Here for those who can see it: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ibea...-6-2016-77867/

----------


## woblybil

> I recall that my head was off on the side while Giovanni Adini performed experiments on my body with the electro-stimulation technique. He made my body sit straight up at one point. 
> Then he removed my heart and replaced it with a fake metal motor thing. What am I?? The feeling of loss and emptiness plagued me. Apparently, they also had to reattach my head to my body. 
> Then I woke up.[/SPOILER]



God I hate those dreams!  It must be in the water.
Last night some doctors had removed the top of my skull to steal my brain but I got away on them like that and spent the rest of the dream trying to make a plastic cover for my brain....  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

Bonus Task Completed (in my usual style)

Somehow I knew that task was rigged just for me........I very seldom get the Bonus Task.

10/07 
10:00pm. I ate some really salty soup and it me nappy, I was laying listening to the AC next door when an aunt that has been gone for about 30 years appeared from the darkness. She seemed very distraught about a friend being in the hospital and wanted to take me with her blindfolded saying "I'll tell you why later" I followed along with the task in the back of my mind until she backed me up against a desk and I was consoling her by rubbing her back when I thought, "She's not here anymore" and said "Hey, This is all big a dream isn't it?" I sort of sensed she turned and backed up against me and I turned into a pig.pig.  ::o: ink: (My favorite auntie yet) 

*Spoiler* for _Pig_: 



My hand went up the back of her dress and she started singing some stupid song.,Next she sat me in a chair and sat in my lap still blindfolded with more bouncing and singing then she fell silent and just sat there quiet until I woke up ...


 

You will not fly alone tonight  ::yddd::

----------


## woblybil

Completed Basic Task II     
10/08
7:00am I had been dreaming about trading squares of something, Maybe like football cards on a table with a really nice girl DV'er but then thought of the pockets task..I shoved my hands down into pockets but I was neeked as a Jaybird and the pockets were sort of in me..They were soft and felt really nice so I continued to reach deeper until I was up to my neck then suddenly popped completely inside out resembling a jellyfish... I suddenly felt really scared and defenseless like something might eat me, I yelled aloud "Oh-Shit!" and the only way out seemed to be to wake up which I did..Enough of that thank you!

----------


## Patience108

> Completed Basic Task II     
> 10/08
> 7:00am I had been dreaming about trading squares of something, Maybe like football cards on a table with a really nice girl DV'er but then thought of the pockets task..I shoved my hands down into pockets but I was neeked as a Jaybird and the pockets were sort of in me..They were soft and felt really nice so I continued to reach deeper until I was up to my neck then suddenly popped completely inside out resembling a jellyfish... I suddenly felt really scared and defenseless like something might eat me, I yelled aloud "Oh-Shit!" and the only way out seemed to be to wake up which I did..Enough of that thank you!



What fun!  :Big laugh:

----------


## Saizaphod

Omg I just recalled a fragment of my lucid from last night, I was going to try and complete the Adv. II - task. I was already kneeling down to go on my head, but I can't recall what the outcome was... nooo.  :The silent type:

----------


## Patience108

Tried the basic - putting hands in pockets again this morning....again nothing there unless I expected it to be ...a green cloth came out but I am sure just a second before I had expected the bright green colour to appear so I won't count it.

I need to spend time feeling around maybe and try to suppress expectation at the same time as knowing ' something ' will come out when I pull my hands out  :Confused:  ::content::

----------


## RelaxAndDream

i completed basic II again and tried Basic I

i put both hands in my pockets. this time i wear a jogging pants. i reach inside and feel a tissue in my left hand. i continue with my right one and feel another tissue. i am disappointed and keep on digging a little deeper. i feel the pocket expanding a little but there is nothing else. i fly around then remember basic I  and ask for an art gallery. we look around but before i find something i wake up.

----------


## FryingMan

An odd LD where I think both of Advanced I and II, but never really try either one, and where I realize I started the dream blind but worked like heck to get visuals, and could have just gone with the way it started and got bonus....ack!

*Spoiler* for _dream_: 



I "wake" on my back in bed and suspect I'm dreaming, do a nose pinch and get lucid.  I have no visuals, and it's really hard to get up out of bed.   I move slowly not wanting to lose the dream.   I somehow know that I am in my CH living room.   I finally stand up and make an effort to open my eyes, expecting to see a Christmas tree in its traditional location in the corner.   I get really hazy visuals and sort of think I see a Christmas tree there but not decorated and I move on to the dining room.  I think of TOTM and recall "walk with your head" and think how I'd do that but don't think more of it.  Then I remember bring a person from 200 years ago, I recall my planned person, Mark Twain, and I think I will find him behind a door somewhere.   I think I should go open the front door to see him.I spent the rest of the time fading in and out of lucidity.   I go out on the deck and have an amazing high-def view of the city below, so much detail that I think I can't possibly be dreaming, and if I tried to fly it wouldn't work.   I keep walking around the house not really noticing where I'm going and with no particular objective except to keep doing nose pinch.   It seems I can't breathe, but there is a small bit of air escaping each time.   I keep doing it for a while trying to determine what the result means.  Then  I  find myself lying on my side back in the living room and lookin at a bright orange shoe box on a bedside table.  I decide that if the box moves/levitates to my mental command that I'm still dreaming, but it doesn't move.   Later on there's a long non-lucid sequence involving a tiny puppy/miniature dog that my old [deceased] dog L tries to pick up and throw over the side of the deck, the puppy leaves puddles around the house and I yell at my wife for buying another dog without asking me first.

----------


## Serene

My goal was for Basic II because it looked like fun to me.   I was at the graveyard to visit my Grandson to bring him the little pumpkin I got him.  It was so tiny but adorable.  No idea where I got it.  I was alone (I never go alone).  It was sad to see so many children there but I didn't feel extremely stressed.  I had this peaceful sensation, which I have had a lot these days.  I was admiring the sounds of the birds and watching the pairs of birds flying together and listening to the wind chimes in the tree, when I felt a flutter feeling in my right pocket.  Oh yeah, that made me think of the pocket task!  I was a little hesitant to see what it was so I went for the left pocket.  I pulled out a little green matchbox car and a tiny spiderman figurine.  That seemed very logical to me. I almost expected something else. I placed them down next to the little pumpkin on his marker/stone. Then for the fluttering pocket.  I was extremely careful as I pulled out a white triangular box.  I could feel it moving, at this point it was really shaking.  I opened it carefully and out came about 3 large orange a black butterflies which were flying around me.  Then out came the most beautiful green butterfly. Green was my grandson's favorite color :-).   He sat on the edge of the box for what seemed like minutes.  Then they all flew off together.  These kinds of dreams have a lot of meaning for me and it gave me a sense of happiness in a place where I probably should have been sad.  I completed my first task which also made me feel excited!

----------


## woblybil

> My goal was for Basic II because it looked like fun to me.   I was at the graveyard to visit my Grandson to bring him the little pumpkin I got him.  It was so tiny but adorable.  No idea where I got it.  I was alone (I never go alone).  It was sad to see so many children there but I didn't feel extremely stressed.  I had this peaceful sensation, which I have had a lot these days.  I was admiring the sounds of the birds and watching the pairs of birds flying together and listening to the wind chimes in the tree, when I felt a flutter feeling in my right pocket.  Oh yeah, that made me think of the pocket task!  I was a little hesitant to see what it was so I went for the left pocket.  I pulled out a little green matchbox car and a tiny spiderman figurine.  That seemed very logical to me. I almost expected something else. I placed them down next to the little pumpkin on his marker/stone. Then for the fluttering pocket.  I was extremely careful as I pulled out a white triangular box.  I could feel it moving, at this point it was really shaking.  I opened it carefully and out came about 3 large orange a black butterflies which were flying around me.  Then out came the most beautiful green butterfly. Green was my grandson's favorite color :-).   He sat on the edge of the box for what seemed like minutes.  Then they all flew off together.  These kinds of dreams have a lot of meaning for me and it gave me a sense of happiness in a place where I probably should have been sad.  I completed my first task which also made me feel excited!



Cool, Now don't forget to apply to "Admissions Groups"in your control panel  ::yddd::

----------


## Serene

> Cool, Now don't forget to apply to "Admissions Groups"in your control panel



I thought I did.  How long does it usually take?

----------


## woblybil

> I thought I did.  How long does it usually take?



Pm "Gab"... Sometimes you have to tickle them a little  ::yddd:: 
(Although I think she has a keyword search on here because every time her name pops up she does too)



ps: See what I mean  :tongue2:

----------


## gab

Oh yeah, attempted basic again. Failed this time. http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/oh-wow-77914/
But got lucky 6 times!





> - At one point I remembered the pull something out of pocket TOTM. Put my hands in but don't remember what I pulled out.

----------


## woblybil

> Oh yeah, attempted basic again. Failed this time. http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/oh-wow-77914/
> But got lucky 6 times!



Now I've been upstaged by a girl!


 I miss the good old days! Used to have some good haunt tasks for Halloween..
I better get busy. Need some good haunts in yet  ::yddd::

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Yesterday again a short one where I pulled a blank piece of paper and a rubber band? 
I think nothing cool will show up because experience/expectation brings nothing special out of my pockets :-) 
But nevertheless I kind of like the task because it's so simple. One get Lucid and remember the task and you are good to go, check and continue your Lucid adventure.

----------


## Serene

Thanks for the help woblybil!  :;-): 
I was thinking about the art gallery task last night.  That seemed like an easy one!  I was walking around in what looked like a castle when I went into a room and saw a bunch of naked models in all kinds of strange positions and there were artists drawing them.  I was quite embarrassed but sat down and had a beer.  haha.  I guess I need to go back when their art is hanging up, but that was an interesting dream for sure.

----------


## Elaineylane

Completed Basic task I & II, woot woot! It's in the second dream. I get wings! My journal: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/elai...roaches-77933/


*Spoiler* for _Too long_: 



D1: I was living in an area similar to the town I live in but things were in the wrong place. I kept leaving where me & my husband lived in search of things to do w/ ppl. But he kept following me & was insisting I come home. One place was a chines restaurant w/ my first mother n law working there. Another has vast amounts of shoes there. Lots of men & women that were like forbidden fruit since I'm married. One offered drugs which I politely declined. I then encountered what we thought was a wall w/ a mural. But when I figured out what it really was & tried to tell my husband he just couldn't comprehend it. It was like a wall but actually it was the edge of a 5th dimensional world exactly like the way it happened in the movie Intersteller w/ Mathew McConaughey! 

D2: I was at a carnival & I was a teenager who ran into a boy who I was having an innocent hold handing time with. This dream lasted a long time. He had to leave & I was left to my own wandering & came upon so many things. The whole town had seemed to be a part of this so I went to main street where I saw down another street that in front of a store were art! I became lucid & went to over there & looked at the art outside & inside. I've only been to one art gallery in my whole life so I guess that was why they were mostly framed pics or things in frames & then some abstract pieces that I didn't understand what they were supposed to be. One had a t-shirt in a frame that said Y-O-L & I went yes, I'm going to buy that so I can reach into my pockets. I pulled out a brush out of one & a man's wallet & my keys in another. Hence The first part of TOTM for October complete! I get wings! I could never really hold any of these things in my little itsy bitsy pockets except sometimes my keys. I usually put my keys on the rings on my purse so I don't lose them cuz I'm good at that, lol. And the Y-O-L I thought was YOLO in the dream, You only live once but my brain got over excited & wanted it anyway, lol. 



I'd like to thank Nebulus for showing me one of DreamCafe11's art that inspired me to try again for the TOTM art gallery! My first dream made total sense to me in an abstract way of my past & how far I've come.

----------


## woblybil

> Thanks for the help woblybil! 
> I was thinking about the art gallery task last night.  That seemed like an easy one!  I was walking around in what looked like a castle when I went into a room and saw a bunch of naked models in all kinds of strange positions and there were artists drawing them.  I was quite embarrassed but sat down and had a beer.  haha.  I guess I need to go back when their art is hanging up, but that was an interesting dream for sure.



Just put me in a room full of naked models  ::evil::

----------


## woblybil

I'll just stick this here and see what happens.. http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2204949

----------


## Sensei

First time I have gotten one of these in a while.


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 




I am trying to sleep during a nap. Some girl starts talking to me, I start getting close to thinking that it is a dream, but then I wake because of my wife next to me. I don't know if that was a real dream or not, I then WILD into my living room. I put my hands into my pocket and get a pen out. SMH. No expectations left me with nothing fun in my pocket. Try again. Nothing. Decide to use some expectation and get my egg out. Time to hatch this baby. I put some energy in and it starts to crack there is a flash of light, and then I wake up. :/ Egg is almost hatched. Will get it next time.

----------


## woblybil

> First time I have gotten one of these in a while.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Dream_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to sleep during a nap. Some girl starts talking to me, I start getting close to thinking that it is a dream, but then I wake because of my wife next to me. I don't know if that was a real dream or not, I then WILD into my living room. I put my hands into my pocket and get a pen out. SMH. No expectations left me with nothing fun in my pocket. Try again. Nothing. Decide to use some expectation and get my egg out. Time to hatch this baby. I put some energy in and it starts to crack there is a flash of light, and then I wake up. :/ Egg is almost hatched. Will get it next time.



The egg hatch otter be interesting, The last time we tried that I hatched a little silvery octopus and the hideous cat snatched it growling and hid under the bed crunching down my baby ..
 ::yddd::

----------


## obfusc8

Completed basic task. I keep duck spring rolls in my pockets, apparently  ::D: 

You've got blue on you

----------


## woblybil

Basic Task I Fail:
10/16
 I got up and went to the bathroom and had just started peeing in the washing machine (A dead giveaway)
And thought "Yay, another dream," I still wanted to do art gallery task so I stuck my head thru the wall to see if there was an art gallery,..Instead there was a white hallway with a woman in a wheelchair chasing a pig toward me in a hurry with the chair wheels splattering pigshit so I ducked back into the wall quick..I watched them pass from inside the wall then tried again, "Whew, That was a close one" 
The hallway was gone then and just the outdoors as I floated up over the parking lot looking for my truck, It was not there! In it's place was a woman just parking a funny looking car in my parking space and said "Oh no you don't!" As she got out I swooped down like an eagle grabbing her by the shoulders and slapped her down on the hood of her car, The rest of the car broke off and rolled away downhill and I started laughing so hard I almost woke up.. As she hit the car her legs had gone up in the air and it got me going but I drilled her just to teach her a lesson..When I was done I circled her a couple of times worrying I may have killed her but she was moving so I flew away up toward the top of a wall that I was sure was between me and the next dream, Before I got to the top I looked back and thought "She's here and I don't know whats over there" so I flew an inside loop right back to her "Splat!" This time when I finished I flew up the wall but kept on going upward to awake before I forget it all.  ::yddd::

----------


## gab

Basic - gallery - fail (coz no brains)





> I got up and went to the bathroom and had just started peeing in the washing machine (A dead giveaway) ....



LOL woblybil, that is funny!

I tried again to do the art gallery task, but forgot about it. When I was preparing to wild, I reminded myself what you said about first sticking your head through the wall before going in there. I don't like going through walls coz not knowing what's there, so I love your method!

I got to do some flying from the scratch. Starting out on the ground and just willing myself to fly which never worked like this before.

And finally again after long time I felt incredible joy that used to be so common in my lucids.

I will post about delayed GPC+GM combo in woblybills thread.

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/...-flying-78053/

----------


## woblybil

10/29
                         Basic I and Advanced I fail..

 6:00am My first Galantamine dream which i found no different than some much cheaper supplements but it's just the first one too.
 I went back to bed about 4:30am after taking Galantamine expecting to have a hard time going to sleep. As it happened while I was thinking about doing the remaining tasks I found myself in the dream but lost Lucidity for the most part and Instead of bringing someone back from 200 years ago and going to an art gallery I went back 200 years to an art show and brought back a little girl but not lucid!
1st dream.
There were a lot of fancy people in front of an art show, It was an open air building like a cut in half house and very colorful decorated like a ginger bread house. The people were mostly outside talking and gesturing dressed very fancy if you can picture a Captain Morgan Bottle, 17th century at best.
Men with long plumage in their hats and women in feathered dresses and flowered hats all very bright and colorful. They paid no mind to me at all like I was either invisible or I was a pauper not worth any attention. Inside there were a few paintings on the back and side walls  but not many people exept in front of a big painting of a brightly dressed,fat,ugly woman which I could see no reason to fuss over..
I knew I was supposed to bring back someone but the only person I saw worth bothering with was a small girl in a frilly white dress, The rest looked like idiots in their finery so I asked the girl to come with me for a while and we took off for elsewhere but when she saw her first car she pee'd and every time she saw something else new she pee'd and I had to pee too and woke up... 
A far as I know she's still here somewhere maybe watering your flower garden  ::yddd:: 

2nd dream 7am
I was eating chicken soup, Good stuff too! I was chewing on a tough piece of chicken giving a it real working over because it was so good, spitting out tough gristly parts I found I was gnawing on the stub of a chicken foot with one toe already eaten and set it on the table still standing up all yellow and nice and stood up away from the table and woke up...

----------


## PercyLucid

Those who have wings, please go and vote for November´s ToTM!!! 

 You can do it clicking here

*Please:* Remember to not add dashes, or difficulty rank (basic, advanced, bonus). Just add the suggestion plain as it is easier for us to process it!

Since we have a lot of suggestions and maybe you have already an idea what to vote, I am adding to the following spoiler the NEW ideas suggested this month, in case you change your opinion:



*Spoiler* for _Latest October 2016 Suggestions_: 




*Basic*
Put both your hands into your pockets without expectation and pull em out - what is inside? _(RelaxAndDream)_
Play rock-paper-scissors with a DC. _(RelaxAndDream)_
Observe a fundamental particle. _(DrKraken42)_
Ask a DC to show or teach you a dance. _(Daniele)_

*Advanced*
Change (part of) your cloths while looking on them. _(RelaxAndDream)_
Change an apple into a banana without looking away - how does it taste afterwards? _(RelaxAndDream)_
Go to rio join an olympic team win a medal _(oneironautics)_
Make a powerful DC and fight it! _(SpaceGod)_
Stick your head through the floor/ground and describe what you see on the other side. _(FryingMan)_
Dive through the ground and describe where you end up. _(FryingMan)_
Get your head chopped by a guillotine and see what is like to run around with your head cut off like a chicken. _(Ibeauty)_

*Bonus*
Go to a planet of elemental benders, and ask a teacher/sage how to transform yourself in an element (air, fire, water or earth) and then back into your usual form. _(Lichi)_

----------


## woblybil

::ghosttown:: 

Where the hell is everybody?   ::yddd::

----------


## Daniele

> Where the hell is everybody?



Perhaps they got stuck 200 years in the past.

----------


## Lang

Na, they're just busy elsewhere. For me, it has been a very busy month for me. It was like a nightmare for me.  I'm still healing. 

Hope those members who have wings can get out and get a chance to vote for what they want to see for the next month's TOTM before it's too late.  :wink2:

----------


## FryingMan

For me, over at the competition.   Finally got out of a 10-day dry spell but woke up too soon.

----------


## Nazrax

Got Basic II last night:





> I remember a task of the month, to reach into my pockets and pull out whatever's there. I do so and find only my usual setup: my right pocket has my keys and Swiss Army knife, and my left pocket is empty.



Full journal entry

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, well, well... For the winged ones (but not for the diabetic winged ones...) head to the 7th floating building in the Dream Land cloud (you will need wings...) and check out next month ToTM for a chaining chance... 

Check it out here:

Task of the Month for November 2016

And by the way:


You have a chance to score a lot of points if you are in certain lucid dreaming competition...


Being read that.... good luck!

----------


## dolphin

I tried the pocket totm 4 times last night. The first two times I tried it, I put my hands in my pockets without expectation and pulled them out. Nothing was inside. The third time, My pockets were so full, I couldn't pull anything out. The forth time, I found something in my pocket and woke up as I was pulling it out.

----------


## woblybil

> I tried the pocket totm 4 times last night. The first two times I tried it, I put my hands in my pockets without expectation and pulled them out. Nothing was inside. The third time, My pockets were so full, I couldn't pull anything out. The forth time, I found something in my pocket and woke up as I was pulling it out.



Nobody said there had to be anything in them ..Go get a wing!

----------


## PercyLucid

That's all folks!

 :lock: 

Have fun at Candyland!

----------

